# I have had chronic IBS symptoms since age 19 and I am now 40



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I have had chronic IBS symptoms since age 19 and I am now 40. I am married w/ 3 sons, ages 15,12 1/2 and 9. Anyway I think I found the right combination because my occassional episodes of diarrhea haven't happened for about 2 months now. That is around the same time I started taking Natures Made Calcium w/out magnesium, 1 1/2 fiberchoice daily and my usual Probiotics..which I have taken for 12+ years. Although I recently changed my brand of probiotics. Anyway I don't know if one is working more but this combination along w/ eating a macaroon a day has helped keep me regular. I haven't changed my eating habits at all and am now more convinced than ever that your diet has absolutely nothing to do w/ IBS. If it did, the same foods would have bothered me by now. I hope my success continues as this will also help my confidence and mind/gut connection. I just want to say to keep on trying things that might work for you. I just stumbled on this combination and so far so good. I was not severe w/ "D" as some people seem to be. I would have occassional "D" maybe once or twice a month but then in past 6 months had problems maybe once a week. So 2 mos of normal bm's is really encouraging and will continue with what I've been doing. You can deal w/ this just try not to let it control your life or you will lose and it will be harder to come out of it. Take care everyone and be well.....Stay positive....Therese


----------

